# J-Wrap Replacement?



## Perfusion1

I hit a cone a while back and killed some of my J-wrap along the botton of the Outback. I have called dealers around me and I am getting different answers, which makes me question accuracy.

has anyone else changed any of their own J-Wrap? Did you get it the correct color? Can you recommend a dealer?

Jason


----------



## W5CI

What is J-Wrap??


----------



## Nathan

If you are referring to the aluminum skirting, here is the thread for my repair. They used to sell it painted, but I beleive now you have to have it painted (which you could do prior to install if you want a DIY project).


----------



## Perfusion1

That's exactly the repair I need to do! The manufacturer calls it J-Wrap.

Anyway, Where did you get the metal? How did you order it? Is this something I can get from a machine shop or metal smith? What was the cost?

Lots of questions, sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan

Perfusion1 said:


> That's exactly the repair I need to do! The manufacturer calls it J-Wrap.
> 
> Anyway, Where did you get the metal? How did you order it? Is this something I can get from a machine shop or metal smith? What was the cost?
> 
> Lots of questions, sorry.
> 
> Thanks!


Got is from the dealer. Details were in the thread...


----------

